# Sweeping Rib Stitch



## Knitlady46 (Nov 5, 2012)

I saw this stitch on Pinterest along with a chart. There was no key for the chart. Is anyone familiar with this "cable" symbol? Love the stitch, but cannot figure out how to do the symbol stitch. They called the stitch Sweeping Rib on Pinterest.


----------



## diamondbelle (Sep 10, 2011)

Here's a link to the knitting chart symbols.

http://www.knittingfool.com/Reference/KF_Symbols.aspx


----------



## brigitteRN (Nov 6, 2014)

That's a beautiful stitch!


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

diamondbelle said:


> Here's a link to the knitting chart symbols.
> 
> http://www.knittingfool.com/Reference/KF_Symbols.aspx


12 pages of symbols. !! 
That's a beautiful cable pattern.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thanks for the symbols charts!


----------



## guen12 (Jul 28, 2011)

diamondbelle said:


> Here's a link to the knitting chart symbols.
> 
> http://www.knittingfool.com/Reference/KF_Symbols.aspx


My malware symbol popped up when I followed this link.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

it is beautiful.

Would like the instructions too if you get them.

thanks.


----------



## Greenlady46 (Aug 18, 2013)

I did not find your symbol on the 12 page chart.
However, I would interpret this as:

Slip 2 to cable needle, hold in front.
K2, p2, then K2 from cable needle.

Good luck.


----------



## Aimee'smom (Nov 24, 2013)

http://www.pinterest.com/search/pins/?q=sweeping%20cable%20chart&term_meta%5B%5D=sweeping%7Ctyped&term_meta%5B%5D=cable%7Ctyped&term_meta%5B%5D=chart%7Ctyped


----------



## TerryKnits (Sep 17, 2011)

Greenlady46 said:


> I did not find your symbol on the 12 page chart.
> However, I would interpret this as:
> 
> Slip 2 to cable needle, hold in front.
> ...


I have to disagree with you on this. The chart shows a 6 stitch cable, not a 4 stitch cable, and there are purl stitches included. I'm pretty certain the cable is worked as follows:

Slip 3 stitches to cable needle, hold in front.
P1, K2 from left needle, then K2, P1 from cable needle.


----------



## NCNeedler (Jan 6, 2014)

Thank you so much for the link to the chart symbols!!!!


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

Corrected post.

I didn't read the whole 12 pages, but scanning quickly I see a symbol for a 4 st cable on Page 7, described as "slip 2 stitches to cn and hold in front, k2, then k2 from cn"

Can you expand this to six stitches? Slip 2 st to cn and hold in front; k4, then K2 from cn.


----------



## Aimee'smom (Nov 24, 2013)

Aimee'smom said:


> http://www.pinterest.com/search/pins/?q=sweeping%20cable%20chart&term_meta%5B%5D=sweeping%7Ctyped&term_meta%5B%5D=cable%7Ctyped&term_meta%5B%5D=chart%7Ctyped


If you go to the complete chart I posted above, it looks to me as if you as cabling 2 over 4 on successive rows to get this pattern. I think it is lovely and plan to use it somewhere in the future.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I love the look of this pattern. Is there somewhere where it is written out? I can think of a couple of projects that I would like to use this on.


----------



## Sandy4cats (May 8, 2014)

I too would love to see directions for this pattern.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

http://blip.tv/newstitchaday/how-to-knit-the-sweeping-cable-stitch-english-style-6149731


----------



## mojave (Oct 14, 2011)

SwampCatNana said:


> http://blip.tv/newstitchaday/how-to-knit-the-sweeping-cable-stitch-english-style-6149731


Borrowing Mojave's account (she is my advisor)

The original posting requested technical advice for a sweeping rib stitch. The link above is for a sweeping *cable* and it is not the same thing. Perhaps waiting to respond at a time when you are less busy and have time to view the link before posting...


----------



## Aimee'smom (Nov 24, 2013)

This morning I found a link for this stitch and posted it. The complete chart is shown below the photograph. That's how to do the stitch shown!



__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/442408363370670863/


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

http://www.google.com/webhp?hl=en&tab=ii&gws_rd=ssl#hl=en&q=Sweeping+rib+stitch


----------



## mojave (Oct 14, 2011)

SwampCatNana said:


> http://www.google.com/webhp?hl=en&tab=ii&gws_rd=ssl#hl=en&q=Sweeping+rib+stitch


SwampCatNana

Again I am borrowing Mojave's account.
Thank you for providing the link to your Google search. I looked at it and found at least 99% of it is not pertinent because of the way Google does a search. It does not search for "sweeping rib stitch". It searches for "sweeping", "rib" and "stitch". Then it shows everything the algorithm considers possibly relevant. It is up to a human to determine what is actually relevant. Consider it proof of why computers cannot totally replace humans yet.


----------



## CBB (Sep 12, 2014)

guen12 said:


> My malware symbol popped up when I followed this link.


I just tried to get to this page, as well. The Knitting Fool site is still available without a problem, but for some reason, the symbols page is unavailable.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

mojave said:


> SwampCatNana
> 
> Again I am borrowing Mojave's account.
> Thank you for providing the link to your Google search. I looked at it and found at least 99% of it is not pertinent because of the way Google does a search. It does not search for "sweeping rib stitch". It searches for "sweeping", "rib" and "stitch". Then it shows everything the algorithm considers possibly relevant. It is up to a human to determine what is actually relevant. Consider it proof of why computers cannot totally replace humans yet.


I used it with "sweeping rib stitch" and it did search for what we wanted rather than the 3 words separately. However it didn't bring up anything new. But that is how to search goggle for a phrase rather than the individual words.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

They used the term "sweeping" because this is not hand knit. How does one cross two stitches over six? The middle rib (there are five ribs) is not crossed anywhere where the other four are worked over it :shock: !

First you should have noted on the graph that one purl or knit does not equal the five or more rows in the fabric. Let alone you can see they are crossing many ribs and not the normal two ribs. Some older books called this smocking rib stitch pattern which it does sort of resemble.

I have my Reader's Digest open to Crossed Rib Stitch which this fabric is. In their version they are only doing two ribs with a cross over every 10 rows and that is a very short length to what you have pictured here. *Row 10 (RS), P 2, *sl 4 sts on cable needle and leave at front of work, K 2, slip the 2 P sts from cable needle to left needle and purl them, K last 2 sts from cable needle, (P 2, K 2) twice, P 2**. Now imagine doing this for how many more ribs over how many rows?

You also may like the look of all those cross over stitches but to do them by hand you would to do cross overs starting from the left rib and work them for several more rows to get them to the right and the opposite for the twist in the other section going left.

This is the same issue with people loving the huge rope cables that cross over 24 over 24 in a fine machine weight yarn and look like they are mere 8 x 8 cross overs in a worsted which they are not.

Go to the machine knitting section on Main and post your photo there and they will tell you how they need to set up their needles to accomplish this cross over.

The one comment was right in that you only cross the reverse stockinette stitches over and then plain purl the purls--I have yet to see a pattern of cross stitches that crossed purls since the crossing tightens stitches and purls are tight and firm in the first place and even lace tips will not help to penetrate them if crossed.


----------



## KnitRNut (Sep 28, 2014)

I would like this pattern as well


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

None on mind. I think it's okay.



guen12 said:


> My malware symbol popped up when I followed this link.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

mojave said:


> SwampCatNana
> 
> Again I am borrowing Mojave's account.
> Thank you for providing the link to your Google search. I looked at it and found at least 99% of it is not pertinent because of the way Google does a search. It does not search for "sweeping rib stitch". It searches for "sweeping", "rib" and "stitch". Then it shows everything the algorithm considers possibly relevant. It is up to a human to determine what is actually relevant. Consider it proof of why computers cannot totally replace humans yet.


Thanks for the info. I'll keep that in mind. I find it unusual that there is not a lot on info on this stitch. WOnder if there is a way to search for the source of the posted pic?


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

Someone has asked for the key to the chart from the original pinner. She is looking for it, but I don't know how to see her responses. If someone else sees it, please post it. Thanks!


----------



## mojave (Oct 14, 2011)

darowil said:


> I used it with "sweeping rib stitch" and it did search for what we wanted rather than the 3 words separately. However it didn't bring up anything new. But that is how to search goggle for a phrase rather than the individual words.


Borrowing Mojave's account (with permission)
The Google algorithm searches for each separate word. It lists at the top of the search any hits containing all 3 keywords. Then it lists any hits containing 2 of the 3 keywords, followed by hits containing 1 of the keywords. Then hits containing none of the keywords and words closely related to the keywords. That is why the search produced only 2 valid hits, the original photo and a link to this thread, along with one million plus non-relevant hits. Browsing through the unrelevant hits can give one hours of idle entertainment.


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

Aimee'smom said:


> This morning I found a link for this stitch and posted it. The complete chart is shown below the photograph. That's how to do the stitch shown!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

https://books.google.com/books


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

dachsmom said:


> https://books.google.com/books


You must remove the "s" after the http.

http://books.google.com/books

How does this link help?


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

SwampCatNana said:


> You must remove the "s" after the http.
> 
> http://books.google.com/books
> 
> How does this link help?


Tried to edit. Found pattern, details are here
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-321137-1.html


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

dachsmom said:


> Tried to edit. Found pattern, details are here
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-321137-1.html


Followed your directions and I get a list of sites, no book showing the pattern

Please follow your directions and when you get to the part that shows the pattern, copy THAT link for here.


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

I got to the pattern, but couldn't copy it or download it, then in the process, I lost it and can't find it again. I don't think I want it bad enough to write it all down.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Dcsmith77 said:


> I got to the pattern, but couldn't copy it or download it, then in the process, I lost it and can't find it again. I don't think I want it bad enough to write it all down.


http://books.google.com/books?id=PQN8jyHBrr0C&pg=RA1-PA70&dq=Sweeping+Rib+Stitch&hl=en&sa=X&ei=zwnqVNeSH4ymNrKAg7gO&ved=0CCgQ6AEwAA#v=onepage&q=Sweeping%20Rib%20Stitch&f=false


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Hope this helps.....


----------



## Aimee'smom (Nov 24, 2013)

SwampCatNana: Thanks for the above. I had just cast on to do a swatch from the chart to prove it could be hand knit. Now I don't have to and all those who want written directions rather than a chart are happy. I'm a chart person myself but appreciate other's preferences. 

Note: This is only for one set of cables - book preview does not print directions for opposing cables. Knitter will either have to get hold of the book or reverse directions.


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

Glad you were Able to find it with my directions. I couldn't get the link to work when I tried to paste it and it wouldn't let me copy either. Guess it sometimes takes a village...


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks, Swamp Cat, that's what we need. I think I'll try it on a scarf.


----------



## Aimee'smom (Nov 24, 2013)

Dcsmith77 said:


> Thanks, Swamp Cat, that's what we need. I think I'll try it on a scarf.


I just edited my comment to point out that these are for only half of the pattern.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Actually, those of photos of the screen.

I have my digital camera ready all the time.

Even when I shop, if there is something I want in a magazine, I am loathe to pay $6.00 for just one pattern, so I photo the directions and blow them up!!!!
Good for recipes, also!


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Aimee'smom said:


> I just edited my comment to point out that these are for only half of the pattern.


Yikes! Where or what is the rest?


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

SwampCatNana said:


> Yikes! Where or what is the rest?


The rest of the pattern wasn't included in the excerpt but if you use the chart for the pattern from Pinterest you can figure out the rest easily. I think there are 40 or 42 lines


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

Here is the chart (hopefully)


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

SwampCatNana said:


> Actually, those of photos of the screen.
> 
> I have my digital camera ready all the time.
> 
> ...


I wondered how you got it to work. I tried copy and paste etc and nothing worked. Nothing like old fashioned camera!


----------



## pat308 (Jun 11, 2012)

Followed a link found on this page http://books.google.ca/books?id=PQN8jyHBrr0C&pg=RA1-PA70&dq=Sweeping+Rib+Stitch&hl=en&sa=X&ei=zwnqVNeSH4ymNrKAg7gO 
and got a pdf of all the charts for the cables from this book here
http://content.randomhouse.com/assets/9780449819913/view.php?id=ksph003


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

Once you understand the chart, you don't really need all 40 rows of the pattern written out, you can pick out the rows you need to follow if you are not using the chart. It's enough for anyone that has the experience to use this pattern. I think it is probably pretty easy once you get the pattern set and keep track of what you are doing.


----------



## RoyBen (Jun 8, 2014)

As per my reply in the links and resources section. As the pattern has been uploaded in photo form, along with instructions and charts, I will upload the full typed instructions.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you so much.



RoyBen said:


> As per my reply in the links and resources section. As the pattern has been uploaded in photo form, along with instructions and charts, I will upload the full typed instructions.


----------



## brigitteRN (Nov 6, 2014)

Thank you so very much!



RoyBen said:


> As per my reply in the links and resources section. As the pattern has been uploaded in photo form, along with instructions and charts, I will upload the full typed instructions.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Can someone explain then, please, how you reproduce the same cross over two rows above the identical one underneath (called "stacked" in the old forms of yarn arts) and get a continuous, non zigging zagging crossed rib over eleven rows when the mirror twist starts at the same point as the other and its saying 18 - 19 rows? Are they counting some of the purl rows.

Granted I am not saying one cannot do diagonal work that appears to be crossed stitches which this appears to do in the other non crossed ribs. I have done the diagonal rope before and I was not a bit pleased with the result and found out later it was a knitting machine pattern someone had tried to work out in hand knitting. The key there was that the machine used much finer yarn and carried the crosses simultaneously that I have only seen done by hand with that table loom where you could use four loop hooks at a time (they snapped together) that did the same movement. There were four tools doing one stitch in the row carrying four yarns at the same time with staggered effect--they never allowed one to see the manual or the technique for the cable work they showed as samples.

So what needle size and yarn weight will you all be using that will allow you to make that many rows and twists/crosses/diagonals and not end up with the most tight fabric ever (remember the more cross/diagonals one creates the firmer/stiffer the fabric like simple herringbone) let alone squeeze those "sweeps" into a sweater pattern--maybe a full length coat done on 000 in machine yarn?


----------



## Ladyhawke33 (Mar 29, 2011)

It is called a sweeping rib cable. It is worked on a background of K2, P2. The Cable turns are k2, p2, k2.


----------



## Diana Bliss (Mar 23, 2017)

This is a beautiful stitch but I don't read charts. Do you have a written pattern that I can print off? Many thanks. Diana


----------



## christoforou31 (28 d ago)




----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

christoforou31 said:


>


Welcome to Knitting Paradise!!!


----------

